# Today's Huge Haul - Oopsie!



## emeraldjewels (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi guys, so the new collections came out in the UK today, so I went to my MAC store to check them out. Of course, I couldn't leave without buying something, or everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. So here's what I got.






Shadowy Lady, Tempting and Spiced Chocolate Quads






Blooming, Lightly Ripe, Cult of Cherry, Cherry Blossom and Plum Du Bois






Vintage Gold, Antique Green and Blondes Gold






And I also picked up Bare Study Paint Pot and Ladyblush Blushcreme.


Also, I got a package in the post today which was 2 Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliners in Zero and 1999. I have never used these before so I'm excited to try them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Wowzers! My bank balance has been hit hard today. I've promised myself no more hauling till my holiday. Although I still have the Ungaro collection to survive


----------



## Shaquille (Sep 4, 2008)

lovely.. enjoy!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 5, 2008)

nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy!


----------



## babiid0llox (Sep 5, 2008)

What a great haul, hope you enjoy it


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 5, 2008)

XD NICEEEEEE!!!

Enjoy your goodies! They look like fun!


----------



## Jot (Sep 5, 2008)

wow thats great. jealous of all your quads


----------



## GlossyAbby (Sep 5, 2008)

fantastic haul


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I'm wearing the shadowy lady quad now and i love it.


----------



## dustypaws (Sep 5, 2008)

oooheee that's a great haul - enjoy!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice haul


----------



## elmo1026 (Sep 5, 2008)

enjoy your goodies!!!!!


----------



## nunu (Sep 5, 2008)

fab haul, enjoy your goodies.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow that is an awesome haul!  Enjoy!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks again for all the nice comments


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 7, 2008)

Really Nice! ENJOY!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Sep 7, 2008)

Enjoy, you are going to have lots of fun w/ the CoC. My only regret is not getting a backup of lightly ripe its already sold out on the website and its one of the very few lipsticks that i could actually pull off day to day.  (And Shadowy Lady Quad is my best friend, right now!


----------



## Distinque (Sep 7, 2008)

nice haul. Your going to love the Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliners...I heart mines! I have 3 backups of Zero


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Sep 7, 2008)

very nice! thanks for sharing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I feel the same after CoC hit here. So much stuff I can't say no to!!!


----------



## LP_x (Sep 8, 2008)

Great haul! Is the Cult of Cherry lipglass proper red? Or more plum? It's plummy pink on the website and looks plummy in your photo too, just wanna check from a fellow UK-er!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_Great haul! Is the Cult of Cherry lipglass proper red? Or more plum? It's plummy pink on the website and looks plummy in your photo too, just wanna check from a fellow UK-er!_

 
Its proper red, its not plummy at all to me


----------



## xphoenix06 (Sep 11, 2008)

Very nice!  Enjoy all the goodies!  I hear that the 24/7 liners are GREAT, gotta get my hands on one soon!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xphoenix06* 

 
_Very nice! Enjoy all the goodies! I hear that the 24/7 liners are GREAT, gotta get my hands on one soon!_

 
They really are great, they literally don't budge all day


----------

